# buying a corker



## countrygirl

i am looking at a portugese double level corker and an adjustable italian double lever corker. anyone have either of these? like or dislikes?
(i'm considering a floor model, too, but may go with one of these first)


----------



## xanxer82

I have two of them. They are way better than the plastic plunger type.
But if you're going to be bottling more than 50 or 60 bottles at a time an italian floor corker would be a wise investment.
I'm saving up for one myself.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rica, Like Dan said above the Italian floor corker is the best. Myself, Tom and Wade are all using the Portuguese floor corker which is a lot less money. We have all done probably close to 2000 bottles with no issues. I would personally stay away from a hand corker and go for a floor corker. Eventually you would move up to one so save your money upfront and get one now. They are much easier to use also.


----------



## Wade E

Do yourself a favor and spend the little extra for the floor corker. The Italian is the best but the Port. floor corker will work for many many years and make your life way easier.


----------



## Tom

Dan I have the Italian Floor Corker.

Oh and I cork 1,000 bottles a year the legal MAX.

Spend a few bucks more and get a floor corker. I know I would not be using a hand corker with all the wine I make


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry about that Tom, I stand corrected. I was thinking about the buon vino bottle filler that we all use. Dan goes off to the corner.


----------



## countrygirl

Runningwolf said:


> Rica, Like Dan said above the Italian floor corker is the best. Myself, Tom and Wade are all using the Portuguese floor corker which is a lot less money. We have all done probably close to 2000 bottles with no issues. I would personally stay away from a hand corker and go for a floor corker. Eventually you would move up to one so save your money upfront and get one now. They are much easier to use also.



of course, i won't be doing anywhere near the numbers of you guys, but ease of use is a BIG issue. i'm a strong country girl who can do just about anything the guys can, but hand strength is not one of my good points
i do have the room to put a floor corker up when not in use. i do have a birthday coming up...maybe i could talk hubby into getting me this for my birthday! thanks guys!


----------



## winemaker_3352

I use the port floor corker and it is well worth the $60.


----------



## countrygirl

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use the port floor corker and it is well worth the $60.



and where would i find this portable floor corker for 60$ winemaker, lol...
point me in the direction...


----------



## twistedvine

Northernbrewer.com has the portuguese floor corker for $67.99 with $7.99 shipping.


----------



## BMac

I am only new to this hobby and I have a Portuguese floor corker and it is a god send. Very easy and reliable. I luckily found a great deal on it (2 primaries, 2 carboys, floor corker, 48 empty bottles and all the hoses etc. for $75)


----------



## countrygirl

BMac said:


> I am only new to this hobby and I have a Portuguese floor corker and it is a god send. Very easy and reliable. I luckily found a great deal on it (2 primaries, 2 carboys, floor corker, 48 empty bottles and all the hoses etc. for $75)



can i ask where u got this bmac? pleeease....


----------



## contactme_11

You can find portugese floor corkers for under $60 on ebay all the time.


----------



## BMac

countrygirl said:


> can i ask where u got this bmac? pleeease....



Hey countrygirl, 
I got this on a local tradesite (similar to craigslist). It was an older gentleman that used to make his own wine, but developed diabetes and just wanted to make sure someone will good use of the equipment.


----------



## phermenter

You might want to go with the hand corker under one condition: If you really enjoy cussing and want inspiration for all-new combinations of sailor words.

Personally, I ran out of ways to say "you (blanking) piece of (blank) and such. After staring at two cases of bottles with half-sunk corks for 20 minutes, I ran down to beer and wine supply store and scored a Portuguese. Smartest thing I ever did.

Jim


----------

